# Drilled tank- Overflow connecting system



## New to reefs (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi

I have some questions concerning the connecting system i drew up for my tank.
1- Would it work?

By drilling the 2 sides of my tank, having the return pump flow into one side and the other letting the water fall into the sump. 
2-Do i drill the sump as well, or let the pipe fit right into the skimmer? and the same question applies for the return pump.
Maybe really doffy questions as i'm not sure i understand what going on properly.... But i have to find out!
Tnx!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There's plenty of easier ways to do this, such as using an overflow box, but this almost works. 
Don't drill the sump. That would work until you found out you could have done it a better way but were then stuck.
Don't run the water directly to the skimmer. That would impede your flow to the point your tank overflowed.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

You can drill your display but make sure that you create some type of overflow. There is a thread on here somewhere that talks about overflows and drilling.

As theoldsalt said don't drill the sump just have the overflow empty into your first chamber with skimmer using pvc. I will post pictures of mine when i get ahold of a camera. 

You might want to consider haveing your fuge part on the right side of your sump with the return in the middle. Once again i will post pictures of my set up. What you do is you use a t on your return with a ballvalve to split the water between the two sides, and of course you will have more water go to the skimmer side then your fuge side. It is important to do this because most skimmers are should only be in less then 10 inches of water (each skimmer has a differert water line). With the fuge on the right side you can have your baffles set up this way. From left to right in 29 gallon tank: Skimmer, 10 inches baffle, 16 inch baffle (placed so inch or two between baffle and bottom), 8 inch baffle (this baffle should be lower the first baffle so you skimmer water line does not change), return section, 15 inch baffle, fuge. When i reread that it sounds confusing but it will make more sense when i post pics.

Hope this at least start getting you to think a little about the project.


----------



## New to reefs (Mar 20, 2008)

Tnx for the replies!

The the reason for checking out the options for a drilled tank is because i'm trying to save $$$ in ways possible. An overflow box will cost quite a sum... and as drilling is another option i'm checking it out....

Also i dont have an overflow chamber in my tank. Its a standard 3 foot tank.


TheOldSalt said:


> There's plenty of easier ways to do this, such as using an overflow box, but this almost works.
> Don't drill the sump. That would work until you found out you could have done it a better way but were then stuck.
> Don't run the water directly to the skimmer. That would impede your flow to the point your tank overflowed.


Alright, thnx.

I'll draw up another.... and have you guys check it...


----------



## New to reefs (Mar 20, 2008)

CollegeReefer said:


> You can drill your display but make sure that you create some type of overflow. There is a thread on here somewhere that talks about overflows and drilling.
> 
> As theoldsalt said don't drill the sump just have the overflow empty into your first chamber with skimmer using pvc. I will post pictures of mine when i get ahold of a camera.
> 
> ...


Thanks, i'll look forward to pics.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

some [eople have put some pretty valuable information on my sump thread. just go to my profile, click my threads, and go to the one called sump


----------

